# Crossroads GF. B. Force, 2 months old



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some new pictures of Force.  He just keeps getting better and I can't wait to show him again next weekend. He's so sweet and easy going. I sure wish we could keep him but half of our herd is related to him, so it's not worth it when we only have room for 1 buck. 

He will be for sale in late June/July....


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

He's getting so big, and wide! I'm sure buyers will be fighting over him, the gorgeous hunk


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

He's such a hunk! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I really need to weigh him... he's definitely packing on the pounds.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

He looks great. If I was raising boars I would fight over him. lol. Then again all your goats look great.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is beautiful!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Your making me rethink my not buying a buck idea. :drool:

Good luck at the show!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

what a handsome guy!! lucky!!:wahoo:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Gosh! He is just awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! He's pretty cool.


----------

